
Here Come The 12 Inch Netbooks, And Intel Isn’t Happy About It - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/06/here-come-the-12-inch-netbooks-and-intel-isnt-happy-about-it/
======
queensnake
> Via, with their excellent Nano competitor, seems more than willing to fill
> the void.

AMD's 'Neo' too:

[http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/252/1050252/somethi...](http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/252/1050252/something-
neo-from-amd)

